# Wanted: Orange Lake October



## axakim (Aug 30, 2013)

I would like to get a price for Orange Lake Orlando 2 bdrm 7 nights starting Oct 12 or 13.

Thanks!


----------



## mcdream (Sep 8, 2013)

*Need Orange Lake*

[Deleted - exeeds forum limit of $100 per night.  Please read forum rules before posting. - DeniseM]


----------



## axakim (Sep 8, 2013)

*Orange lake*

Hi
I want orange lake because I have relatives staying there at the same time.$250 a night is very, very high.
Thanks though


----------



## amycurl (Sep 8, 2013)

The rules of this forum is that no night can be offered for more than $100. Please keep this in mind as you post both requests and offers.


----------



## axakim (Sep 25, 2013)

Booked rental.
Thanks


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Sep 26, 2013)

You can also get suites there for less than $100/night *IF* you want to subject yourself to a "2 hour" tour, but you have to be referred by a current owner of OLCC.

TS


----------



## brianw203 (Oct 4, 2013)

axakim said:


> I would like to get a price for Orange Lake Orlando 2 bdrm 7 nights starting Oct 12 or 13.
> 
> Thanks!


 We paid $25,000 plus matiance fees and what would you ask??


----------



## brianw203 (Oct 4, 2013)

axakim said:


> Hi
> I want orange lake because I have relatives staying there at the same time.$250 a night is very, very high.
> Thanks though



OK purchase  a property there for at he average price up to $25,000 and almost $800 fees each year To live like a KING and of course that depends what week you pay fore


----------



## LannyPC (Oct 5, 2013)

brianw203 said:


> OK purchase  a property there for at he average price up to $25,000 and almost $800 fees each year To live like a KING and of course that depends what week you pay fore



I know this thread is about someone wanting to rent a property (and should be closed since he said he already found one) rather than debating what a property should rent/sell for, but owners have to realize and accept the reality of the situation of the timeshare industry.

In an ideal timeshare world, yes, they would and should rent out for at least 10% above the maintenance fees.  But sadly, the law of supply-and-demand dictates what units rent out for, not what the sale price and MFs are. 

Since more owners at this resort want to rent out their unit than there are people who want to rent, rental prices will come down.  Owners will be undercutting other owners to try to ensure that it's their unit that gets the taker, even if it comes down to lowering the rental price below the MFs.


----------

